

The Worm and the Wiretap: Dangers of crypto backdoors - bensummers
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~smb/blog//2010-10/2010-10-16.html

======
meatsock
"It may very well be that more serious harm will be averted if the government
has more ability to monitor encrypted traffic."

It may very well be the case that once given a tool, they use it for whatever
comes to mind. In fact they might even use it for harm avoidance, but 'may
very well be' isn't strong enough to support the idea. Hasn't much of the
results of crypto laws been applied to domestic non-terror computer crimes? Is
there any safe way to be transparent about backdoor usage?

